# What Do You Use To Track Your Movie Collection?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering what the pro's & con's of movie profilers?
My collection is getting near 200 DVD's, Unknown VHS #'s, And LD's

I have seen info on two different ones. InterVocative Software's DVDProfiler 2.4 and Code|Aero Technologies Movie Label 2007. Are there others? What's everyone using???:huh: 

Does it do DVD, HD-DVD, DVD-A, LD? ( yes I still have a few, I just can't get rid of )

Or is it time to build a HTPC, and can you place everything on hard drive? :dontknow: 

Mike


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I use a custom Access DB I wrote to track all my LDs, CDs, DVDs, (and, now, HD-DVDs!!!). Because I maintain the software myself, it can evolve with my collection, and the data I deem improtant. Unlike the commercial stuff (AFAIK), I can also catalog individual episodes of TV series I collect (and link them to the series itself), and do searches based on them (I do the same thing with CD tracks). I'm also working on an enhancement that will allow me to catalog movie trailers in my collection, and cross-reference them with the film itself, on any media in my library (LD, DVD, HD-DVD). Bottom line: I just don't like being dependent on exterior sources (i.e. web) for my records.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I downloaded the freeware version of DVDProfiler and it looked pretty good. I have been too lazy to sit there and input all the barcodes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I was using My Movies 2 for Media Center and it worked great. It actually pulls data from IMDB and updates actor info and everything. I was running Media Center through Xbox 360 but I'm not doing that any more. If you do run Media Center though, My Movies is the way to go...


----------

